# Make "Serious & Life Changing Money" ???



## Razmataz Buckshank (Jun 5, 2015)

I am an Uber driver in Austin. While putting in work yesterday I heard a radio ad from Uber recruiting new drivers and it actually made the statement , "earn serious and life-changing money." My first reaction was laughter at the ridiculousness of that statement , then , slowly my laughter turned into tears as I realized that I was one of those poor moops that fell fell for a similar statement. 

I was curious to see how many other Uber X drivers Heard that radio ad and if so what was your reaction?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Razmataz Buckshank said:


> I am an Uber driver in Austin. While putting in work yesterday I heard a radio ad from Uber recruiting new drivers and it actually made the statement , "earn serious and life-changing money." My first reaction was laughter at the ridiculousness of that statement , then , slowly my laughter turned into tears as I realized that I was one of those poor moops that fell fell for a similar statement.
> 
> I was curious to see how many other Uber X drivers Heard that radio ad and if so what was your reaction?


Haven't heard it BUT ROF LMFAO!


----------



## Razmataz Buckshank (Jun 5, 2015)

If uber thinks that making minimum-wage while destroying your car is life-changing money, then what the hell did they think I did for a living before driving for them?


----------



## Razmataz Buckshank (Jun 5, 2015)

Holy crap, I think I figured it all out ! That is actually a very true statement, you will make serious, life-changing money. Expect to make seriously little money and it will be life-changing because you will be broke as a Hillary joke.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Same ad in Boston.

Note how no exact earnings are mentioned anymore.

At least prior ones claimed: "I can make $500 or even $5,000 each month!"

Lyft is also airing ads on Boston radio.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Razmataz Buckshank said:


> I am an Uber driver in Austin. While putting in work yesterday I heard a radio ad from Uber recruiting new drivers and it actually made the statement , "earn serious and life-changing money." My first reaction was laughter at the ridiculousness of that statement , then , slowly my laughter turned into tears as I realized that I was one of those poor moops that fell fell for a similar statement.
> 
> I was curious to see how many other Uber X drivers Heard that radio ad and if so what was your reaction?


Same reaction here... I was thinking "Now that I drive for Uber, I'm living in a VAN, Down by the RIVER! Before that, I was living under the bridge down by the river! Now that's what I call SERIOUS and LIFE-CHANGING!"

The most annoying thing in that series of ads to me is the lady who says "Yes! Yes! YES!" in a stupid-sounding manner. It was annoying enough in the first ad, but apparently Uber advertising execs liked that little sound bite so much that they kept it for the response to a totally different question in the second ad. I can just hear them now... "We need that "not-too-bright black middle-aged female voice" so we can appeal to those four possible driver demographics in one short soundbite...BRILLIANT!"


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Same reaction here... I was thinking "Now that I drive for Uber, I'm living in a VAN, Down by the RIVER! Before that, I was living under the bridge down by the river! Now that's what I call SERIOUS and LIFE-CHANGING!"
> 
> The most annoying thing in that series of ads to me is the lady who says "Yes! Yes! YES!" in a stupid-sounding manner. It was annoying enough in the first ad, but apparently Uber advertising execs liked that little sound bite so much that they kept it for the response to a totally different question in the second ad. I can just hear them now... "We need that "not-too-bright black middle-aged female voice" so we can appeal to those four possible driver demographics in one short soundbite...BRILLIANT!"


Yessss, that annoying "yes yes yes" lady has been retained for another ad. Didn't realize til you mentioned it.

Also, one naive young gal asks, "can I use my own car?" -- as if that's a positive!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Yessss, that annoying "yes yes yes" lady has been retained for another ad. Didn't realize til you mentioned it.
> 
> Also, one naive young gal asks, "can I use my own car?" -- as if that's a positive!


Here's a idea: Let's submit new ad ideas to Uber incorporating the further use of the "yes yes, YES!" lady, since they seem to like it so much.... I'll start...

Dear Uber, here is an idea for a new radio commercial:

We've been hearing alot about Uber lately so we decided to get out there and talk to some actual Uber drivers and see what it's all about.

Can you trash your car with taxi-like use and abuse and excess value-killing miles in exchange for perhaps more than minimum wage?

(Annoying lady voice) Yes, yes, YES!

Are you happy to be part of an ever-growing Uber warm and fuzzy community of drivers since Uber makes more money at your expense by flooding the street with an unlimited number of drivers that all have to fight for a smaller piece of the same pie? Yes, yes, YES!

Can you brush up on your acting skills by pretending to agree with your passengers as they insist on verification from you that not only is Uber cheaper than a taxi, but you make MORE MONEY! (It's magic Uber math at work!) Yes, yes, YES!

Is a big juicy tip hidden somewhere in that net $2.40 minimum fare? Yes, yes YES!

Do you get to feel the rush of excitement and living on the edge while Ubering due to the way Uber plays fast and loose with insurance and legal requirements in any given market? Yes, yes, YES!

So what should I do?

Sign up with Uber today! Preferably while also signing up with an expensive high-interest high-fee "lease" commitment for a new car that you can quickly trash for Uber's benefit!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Here's a idea: Let's submit new ad ideas to Uber incorporating the further use of the "yes yes, YES!" lady, since they seem to like it so much.... I'll start...
> 
> Dear Uber, here is an idea for a new radio commercial:
> 
> ...


Just heard yet another new Uber ad on KFI AM640 that is still using the "Yes, yes, YES!" lady soundbite. With 40B valuation and growing you'd think they'd have enough of an advertising budget to at least keep things half-way fresh and/or believable. Anyone hearing the older ads can instantly recognize the fact that they are cutting and pasting soundbites, that it is not actually a true heart-felt conversation. As if that matters. Maybe they are going after the demographic "Uber for Dummies".


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you know what serious and life changing money is?

Hillary Clinton getting $275,000.00 for ONE 15 minute speech. THAT is life changing!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...605fbe-fb4d-11e4-9ef4-1bb7ce3b3fb7_story.html

the rest of us 99% just are supposed to be happy that we get food and shelter. that's it.


----------



## CarGo33 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sounds to me like the people that are irate are trying to do this full-time? I have been doing this a few hours outside of my full-time job and I've found it to be rewarding and fun. I don't think i'd recommend to anyone to do this full-time. I know I definitely wouldn't.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Do you know what serious and life changing money is?
> 
> Hillary Clinton getting $275,000.00 for ONE 15 minute speech. THAT is life changing!
> 
> ...


Interesting. That's about how much I'd pay to not hear her speak.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh it is definitely life-changing ... But NOT in a good way. Lol


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Life-changing is a very relative term: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/heres-much-could-uber-lyft-153800219.html


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Razmataz Buckshank said:


> I am an Uber driver in Austin. While putting in work yesterday I heard a radio ad from Uber recruiting new drivers and it actually made the statement , "earn serious and life-changing money." My first reaction was laughter at the ridiculousness of that statement , then , slowly my laughter turned into tears as I realized that I was one of those poor moops that fell fell for a similar statement.
> 
> I was curious to see how many other Uber X drivers Heard that radio ad and if so what was your reaction?


Heard in Dallas TX as well & I just roll my eyes & switch radio station.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> Life-changing is a very relative term: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/heres-much-could-uber-lyft-153800219.html


Did you even read the damn article?
It says absolutely ZILCH about
*Here's how much you could make as an Uber or Lyft driver in 20 major US cities*


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

CarGo33 said:


> Sounds to me like the people that are irate are trying to do this full-time? I have been doing this a few hours outside of my full-time job and I've found it to be rewarding and fun. I don't think i'd recommend to anyone to do this full-time. I know I definitely wouldn't.


I'm a Lyft mentor and ran into someone who was doing Lyft full time because he heard he can make $1500 a week. He just signed up to go to hell.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

ldriva said:


> I'm a Lyft mentor and ran into someone who was doing Lyft full time because he heard he can make $1500 a week. He just signed up to go to hell.


CL ads in many cities now quote up to $690 or $790, blah blah, even in a big city like Chicago If even that were true. I drive a cab, so haven't tried X, just UberTaxi, but seems even these totals would require 60 hours minimum in many cities this summer? And that's only gross which newbies wouldn't realize.

BUT your Lyft seems to claim almost double that weekly pay, STILL, in most/all? markets. Hmmm...

Seems Uber is more realistic? Finally!


----------

